# Express your thanks to APC members!



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to start a thread for people to express their thanks (and mine) to all the very caring and helpful people here on APC. I personally have had a wonderful experience so far with this site and it's members. I have aquired a wealth of information, and made some friends to boot! Thanks everyone (you know who you are) for all your help!!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I owe most of my success to the smart people on this forum and other similar.

Thanks!!!

jB


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jason, a good way to repay us for our help is to let us listen to your music For those who don't know, Jason is a pretty seasoned guitar player with a very professional website.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Jason, a good way to repay us for our help is to let us listen to your music For those who don't know, Jason is a pretty seasoned guitar player with a very professional website.


*blushes*

Thanks for listening!!!

jB


----------

